
With further delays, Webb telescope at risk of seeing its rocket retired - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/07/nasa-stays-on-ariane-5-rocket-to-launch-the-james-webb-telescope-for-now/
======
craftyguy
tl;dr:

> "However, the Webb telescope probably could make a relatively simple
> transition from one vehicle to the other [Ariane 6], as they have similarly
> sized payload fairings."

